# Private Scan...........help!



## pinkorblue (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi

Can anyone help me, I am heading over to Reprofit in 2 weeks for my treatment but prior to going I need to have a scan done to measure my lining does anyone know if I can get this done privately at the RVH and how much it will cost?

thanks
pinkorblue


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey porb,

Im sorry I cant help you as getting tx at origin. There are loads of ff who go abroad so there must be somewhere here to get them done privately. Maybe you could ask on the outside uk thread? 

Katie x


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

hi

i had private scan and blood done at Dundonald Consulting Rooms
if i ca remember i think it was around £130 for both
hope that helps

Gilly


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

yes the royal will also do it, think it is around 85 pound for scan alone you need referral letter from Reprofit and then take this up to Royal FC and make an appointment, but yes also try Dr Roberts at Consultant room or his colleague
You must be heading out the same time as me, i am going on 2nd March - when are you  bron


----------



## pinkorblue (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks ladies.

Bron we are heading out 3rd Mar and staying to 8th are you heading for Reprofit?


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi - we heading out on 2nd back on the 8th for DEIVF, and going to Reprofit, staying in Eva's apartment.  Our little man coming with us two.  Not holding out much success as currently on two antibiotics, been throwing up all weekend, and my body not in a good place now for treatment, but not giving up yet.  Where you staying?  You all prepared?  Bron


----------



## pinkorblue (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Bron

Where are you flying from, we are flying from Dublin. Glad you have not given up hope!!!! 

We are going for Egg Donation, not really prepared as I am convinced the damned AF is going to make an early appearance. We are staying for 3 nights in Prague so we can have a break before ET and then we are staying 2 nights in The Grand. 

pinkorblue


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

We are also flying from Dublin, which is a pain but no cheap flights from Belfast as i am sure your aware of.  Hubby does it thing on the 3rd and egg transfer due on the 8th.  Need to get body fit as just had cold for 3 weeks, and phycially sick from the weekend.  Had to stop one antibiotic because it made me worse.  Is this your first time there?


----------



## pinkorblue (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Bron

This will be our first visit to Reprofit so not sure what to expect though. 

Have you managed to shake off your cold and the sickness bug you had.

We are having ET on 7th but as I said before not holding out much hope as I have a high BMI. Got my lining scan tomorrow morning at the Royal fingers crossed it is thick enough. If you want to meet up next Sun /Mon give us a wee shout.

Good luck
pinkorblue


----------



## joeandgill (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi
if you ar having problems having private scan i Ireland...
FIRST CHOICE BABY SCAN, Warrington is just 30mins from either Manchester or Liverpool Airports


----------

